# Should I even get a GSD?



## BCox (May 1, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Been lurking around these forums for a little while now, figured I'd ask this question before I go any farther...

I think GSD's are amazing animals, and have been spending time researching and looking at the process involved with ownership. There are a number of life choices that need to be made, so I know a GSD is something that will not happen for quite a while yet, but my dilemma is this:

My girlfriend and I will both be working full time. There will be family/friends that will be around to help take care of the puppy if need be during the day, but will that be enough? If we both were to take a week off (or at least one of us) in the very beginning, would that work?

The last thing I want to do is bring a beautiful animal into the home and not be able to give it the proper amount of love and attention...is the GSD not for me?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have always had to work full time with all of my critters. It's always a good idea to have some time off when you bring puppy home. Just remember you have to juggle your time around to do all the things you need to do with a puppy, which usually means your social life gets interupted.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

As long as you're willing to devote most of your time home to exercise, training, and play then it should be ok. A puppy will need a potty break every 2-3 hours with some time to play and run their energy out before another nap. As they get older a single midday break will suffice


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The full time job isn't the problem, its what you want to do afterwards. Most people that own dogs have 9-5 jobs and deal with dogs, but in order for the dog to get the attention he/she needs you have to give it that attention after work.

My boy gets a good 30 minute walk in the morning, and a good 30 minute walk in the evening. When its nice out, I try to take him to parks/beaches/forests so that he has a chance to run around and have some fun. I also train 3 times a week (twice on the weekends) so that gives him the mental stimulation he needs.

We tend to have only one day a week where we leave him at home and go out as well. I don't like knowing that he's been home all day and then I'll come home, walk him, and leave again until its time for bed. Just not fair to the dog. 

There are a lot of other things to consider...like travel. If you like to travel, you'll probably have to change that. We're lucky to have family that takes care of the dog when we go (and we don't go often) but if we didn't...its a good $20 a day to board (and in a questionable facility).

But like you've said, its a lifestyle change, instead of going to the bar for happy hour with your friends, you'll end up going to a park with the dog. Instead of flying/visiting a big city, you might decide to take a vacation that involves more nature and where you can take your dog with.

I've made my dog my "hobby," we train, show, life is kind of revolved around him. I have two recreational activities...dog and golf and I'll even end up taking my dog to the driving range with me.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That is very true. The dog becomes your lifestyle. I have other minor hobbies but they can all be worked on at home without having to travel.

If you have a lot of extra-curricular activities then a GSD is not for you. In all matters, unless you have children still living at home, the dog take priority over everything except work.

And even then I will turn down overtime if it interferes with the well-being of my dog.


----------



## BCox (May 1, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's response, and I guess reassurance that this won't make me a "bad owner" (my worst fear!)

With regard to having to rearrange my social calendar, I doubt that will be a problem HAHA (_cries in corner_)

The general consensus thus far seems to be that as long as I can devote most, if not all, of my "out-of-work" time to socializing with my GSD, I should be okay.

Thank's everyone!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been lucky, I usually work from home and if I do have to go to the office I can take the dog. My husband is my employer!

Many of my neighbors work full time and have dogs. They get up very early. Some jog and some walk their dogs at 6am. Some come home for lunch to take their dogs out and my friend hires a dog walker for a 30 minute mid day walk. Before we had a dog, we used to walk our neighbor's Rottweiler while they were at work.

I have to agree with _*MichaelE*_ that the dog becomes your lifestyle. We joined a GSD meetup group. We search for dog-friendly restaurants and outdoor places. We travel less but have found so many local outdoor treasures to explore looking for day hikes with the dog. Having a dog can lead to a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a very good point.

I used to walk or ride a little over 2.5 miles a day to and from work. Now, that distance is doubled on many days returning from work during lunch to take care of Lisl.

Walking her and playing with her also adds another couple of miles a day to my physical well being. 

I'm off today and we've already been about three miles and will do it again this afternoon.


----------



## BCox (May 1, 2013)

Not to restart this thread, but I notice that a lot of the breeders suggest or outright demand that my backyard be fenced in. The house I am potentially moving to (again, a puppy is much farther in the future) does not have a fenced in yard. However, it is far off from the road and is a more "rural" type setting.

I was planning on using long (20') leashes as well as shorter leashes for training...have people had success with this, and therefore I should find a breeder that does not require a fence? Or am I better finding a home with a fenced in yard?

Again, I really appreciate everyone's insight, its nice to come to a forum with members that are willing to help/guide those that are beginning their GSD journey haha....


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't know, we did not have these silly rules because in some communities you cant get a fenced back yard, deed restrictions. 

As for your earlier post, we are doing just fine while working full time and the pup is amazing. The shark phase was the hardest for us, it was awful.


----------



## joshua9578 (Dec 14, 2012)

i work a 9ish-5ish and my wife works 12hr 7P to 7A randomly throughout the week. you just have to try and find a good balance. in the beginning it was tough to figure out when we could do what with bailey, but we ended up figuring out a routine. on my wifes days off she is home with bailey all day long and can take her on a couple walks throughout the day, play and train her, or pretty much just be around so shes not in her cage (active day). other days when she works my wife will be sleeping from 7A to 4P so bailey has been sleeping all night then i have an hour or so to play with her before work and shes in her cage until my wife gets up or i get home (inactive day). on these inactive days we wont go out that night and spend the evening giving her plenty of run around time and attention. if you want to make it work you can. german shepherds (or maybe just mine) are much more active than i initially thought, but it gets my butt off the couch at the same time . after having a GSD i dont think i would want a less active dog, bailey keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Same with some rescues, must have fenced yard. I think they are trying to avoid having the dog tied/chained out all day. 

A reasonable breeder should be able to consider different locations and lifestyles, such as living in a rural setting as they get to know the puppy buyer.

Having said that a sturdy T post fence enclosing a portion of your soon to be back yard isn't that expensive and can be helpful to you in monitoring/training/exercising your dog.  



BCox said:


> Not to restart this thread, but I notice that a lot of the breeders suggest or outright demand that my backyard be fenced in. The house I am potentially moving to (again, a puppy is much farther in the future) does not have a fenced in yard. However, it is far off from the road and is a more "rural" type setting.
> 
> I was planning on using long (20') leashes as well as shorter leashes for training...have people had success with this, and therefore I should find a breeder that does not require a fence? Or am I better finding a home with a fenced in yard?
> 
> Again, I really appreciate everyone's insight, its nice to come to a forum with members that are willing to help/guide those that are beginning their GSD journey haha....


----------



## BCox (May 1, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Same with some rescues, must have fenced yard. I think they are trying to avoid having the dog tied/chained out all day.
> 
> A reasonable breeder should be able to consider different locations and lifestyles, such as living in a rural setting as they get to know the puppy buyer.
> 
> Having said that a sturdy T post fence enclosing a portion of your soon to be back yard isn't that expensive and can be helpful to you in monitoring/training/exercising your dog.


...Soo, for some reason I was envisioning needing to erect a super sturdy, 8ft palisade...

Thank you for pointing out the relative simplicity of the T post fence, I will definitely go in that direction HAHA


----------



## khigh (Apr 30, 2013)

BCox said:


> ...Soo, for some reason I was envisioning needing to erect a super sturdy, 8ft palisade...
> 
> Thank you for pointing out the relative simplicity of the T post fence, I will definitely go in that direction HAHA


I live in a 2 bedroom apartment and the breeder I'm talking to has no problem with it because the dog can go to work with me everyday and there are several dog parks around (including one in the apartment complex). You just have to talk to the breeder about your situation.


----------



## Gsdlover13 (Jan 9, 2013)

like other people are saying that it depends are you willing to spend time
with your dog after work??...

german shepherds are high energy type of dogs if this is your first time
you should consider a diffrent breed..


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Just make sure it is at least 5' tall and don't leave the dog out for long periods unsupervised. Since you won't be living close into neighbors with lots of unsupervised kids running around, a *well* constructed T post should do it for you. 




BCox said:


> ...Soo, for some reason I was envisioning needing to erect a super sturdy, 8ft palisade...
> 
> Thank you for pointing out the relative simplicity of the T post fence, I will definitely go in that direction HAHA


----------



## slickrock (Apr 29, 2013)

THey have ready built kennels with built in fenced area. I also have 2 dogs. So they have plenty of play time when i am not around.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Gsdlover13 said:


> german shepherds are high energy type of dogs if this is your first time
> you should consider a diffrent breed..


I disagree with that.

Fritz is my first dog. My family had pets as a kid, but I put off getting a dog my entire adult life until I could get a GSD. It's true that they can be high energy, and that you need to prepare for having an animal as intelligent and physically capable as they are, but it's not true that they are a poor choice for a first time dog owner - IF said owner has done their research, is knowledgeable, and is dedicated to the well-being of their dog. I have a lot to learn, but try my best to be all of those things.

Actually, now that I think about it this goes for any breed. I have a family member who just got her first dog - a Yorkie. It's completely out of control, because she got it on a whim outside Costco one day and knows nothing about the breed or about training or about dogs in general. Her dog is a wreck, and while I admit that the situation would be worse if she had a GSD due to their size, it would still be the same situation.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gsdlover13 said:


> german shepherds are high energy type of dogs if this is your first time
> you should consider a diffrent breed..


What a first timer should consider is reading this forum for months and thoroughly familiarizing himself with GSD characteristics, behavior and care.

Even an owner who has had other dog breeds would be a bad GSD owner if he or she did not understand GSDs. I have seen many a former lab owner coming here, completely overwhelmed with his new GSD puppy.
Do your research, have a plan, understand what you're getting and what the dog will need, be willing to provide that, and you'll be just fine.


----------



## BCox (May 1, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> What a first timer should consider is reading this forum for months and thoroughly familiarizing himself with GSD characteristics, behavior and care.
> 
> Even an owner who has had other dog breeds would be a bad GSD owner if he or she did not understand GSDs. I have seen many a former lab owner coming here, completely overwhelmed with his new GSD puppy.
> Do your research, have a plan, understand what you're getting and what the dog will need, be willing to provide that, and you'll be just fine.


Totally agree! The decision to actually get a dog is still a ways in the future. I registered on this forum after reading through forum post after forum post for a few weeks. I figured hopefully at some point I could give back to the forum community... But I've been watching video's, reading up on training advice, and just generally learning everything I can about GSDs.

The questions I am asking here are simply my way of ensuring that I would be a good owner, the last thing I want to do is get an animal and not being able to provide it with the life it deserves...

Again, thank you everyone for your help and responses, they are very informative and helpful!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Gsdlover13 said:


> like other people are saying that it depends are you willing to spend time
> with your dog after work??...
> 
> german shepherds are high energy type of dogs if this is your first time
> you should consider a diffrent breed..


I hate this kind of stupidity...

Yeah, get another dog, make a 10+ year commitment and then once you've "gone through that" you can get yourself a GSD like you originally wanted.

In all seriousness...its a commitment. But its not that bad. You'll change your lifestyle and start doing things that are more dog friendly, you'll learn to love those things just as much as you loved doing the things you did before. Raising a GSD is not that difficult. Sometimes I feel like there are people out there that think you need a college degree in order to get one...

As to the fence thing...I don't remember seeing any breeders require this. At the time I got my boy we lived in a 500 square foot 3rd floor apartment. I personally think its better for the dog as the breeder knew I'd have to walk him rather than just let him out into the yard. We've since moved to another apartment and only at the end of this month will my boy understand what its like to have his own yard...and he's probably lived a much better life because of it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Better yet, look for a local GSD club, see some dogs, get to know some owners, and learn from them.
This would provide invaluable experience that you can't get from reading an Internet board.


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Cheers for posting this. This is my exact dilemma as well. I've wanted a GSD for the last 12 years and I was afraid of all of this too. 
 I think I am more convinced to get a GSD now. Bit more research and looking at this forum needed for me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Better yet, look for a local GSD club, see some dogs, get to know some owners, and learn from them.
> This would provide invaluable experience that you can't get from reading an Internet board.


+1 to this! One of the best things I did when I was finally ready to get my GSD was get in touch with the president of the local GSDCA. He was (and is...we've kept in touch) incredibly knowledgeable and helpful, let us meet his pack of amazing GSDs (which went a long way towards convincing my skeptical wife of the decision), and kindly provided me with a list of exemplary breeders in the nearby area. Safe to say that without him I wouldn't have ever found the breeder and puppy that I eventually chose.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Please realize that many potential owners were committed in doing everything they could after and before going to work. After getting the pup and reality set in, the dog had to go because "she deserves more attention than we can give her and it won't be fair, blah, blah, blah....".
To me it doesn't sound good to start with a pup, maybe an older dog that has been socialized already. If you never had a Shepherd it is very hard to imagine what's involved once you have this brilliant land shark at your hands. 
I wouldn't know how to put a puppy on its feet with so little time.
Think before you leap.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

martemchik said:


> I hate this kind of stupidity...
> 
> Yeah, get another dog, make a 10+ year commitment and then once you've "gone through that" you can get yourself a GSD like you originally wanted.


 
+1

any intelligent active person can get any breed they want, nothing that special about the gsd, please give me a break.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

BCox said:


> .... reassurance that this won't make me a "bad owner" (my worst fear!)


only thing that can make you a bad owner is to be a bad owner.

you don't need the aproval of internet strangers to be a good owner, like anyone here can agree on exactly what a good owner is anyway.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Please realize that many potential owners were committed in doing everything they could after and before going to work. After getting the pup and reality set in, the dog had to go because "she deserves more attention than we can give her and it won't be fair, blah, blah, blah....".
> To me it doesn't sound good to start with a pup, maybe an older dog that has been socialized already. If you never had a Shepherd it is very hard to imagine what's involved once you have this brilliant land shark at your hands.
> I wouldn't know how to put a puppy on its feet with so little time.
> Think before you leap.


I don't disagree with all of this, but I will say that the potential owners you described were not committed. Proper research and expectations, as well as a breeder who picks a puppy with the right drive level, should avoid this situation.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with adopting an older dog, but it would have been the wrong choice for me (and as I mentioned below, first time dog owner). I wanted to know my dog's personality as early as possible and control it's influences and training as much as possible. Adopting an older dog can work out great, or you can adopt someone else's problems. Same can be said for a puppy if you don't do your homework.

Think before you leap - I totally agree with this, but not as a reason against getting a puppy or in favor of adopting an older dog. Just make sure you know everything you can about the step you're going to take, and you won't regret it.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

x11 said:


> +1
> 
> any intelligent active person can get any breed they want, nothing that special about the gsd, please give me a break.


Yep. While I think the GSD is the best dog breed in the world, and of course that my own GSD is the pinnacle of canine evolution, they are all dogs in the end. And one of the main considerations in getting a puppy is whether you're ready to pick up a massive amount of poop!:laugh:


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

battleborn said:


> of course that my own GSD is the pinnacle of canine evolution


yours still canine? mine has evolved beyond & further...catch up.

yeah seriously the real question is does my lifestyle support responsible dog ownership or not, the breed question is secondary - like all dogs in a breed are the same anyway, cough, cough.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

x11 said:


> yours still canine? mine has evolved beyond & further...catch up.
> 
> yeah seriously the real question is does my lifestyle support responsible dog ownership or not, the breed question is secondary - like all dogs in a breed are the same anyway, cough, cough.


Hahaha! Well, if yours has already grown thumbs then I guess that my boy's title in the canine realm is safe...

And totally agreed. While I admire the dedication that everyone on this board has to the breed (and I share it as well), the idea that a GSD requires a different type of ownership and dedication than, say, a Pit Bull or an Australian Shepherd, is kind of ridiculous. A pit was my second choice of dog breed and an Australian was third. If I had, for whatever reason, decided not to get a GSD I would have advanced exactly the same dedication and research to the breed that I chose. I'm not saying that there aren't massive differences between the breeds, just that good owners are good owners.

Edit: And moreover, if you are truly committed to your dog and the choice you've made, then you're embarking on a great journey. Just like having a kid, you won't be ready for all of it, and you'll have difficult times...but stay strong in that commitment and you'll reap the benefits.


----------



## BCox (May 1, 2013)

battleborn said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with adopting an older dog, but it would have been the wrong choice for me (and as I mentioned below, first time dog owner). I wanted to know my dog's personality as early as possible and control it's influences and training as much as possible. Adopting an older dog can work out great, or you can adopt someone else's problems. Same can be said for a puppy if you don't do your homework.


I've been told by plenty of my friends/family that I should adopt, and this is always along the lines of my answer...

...I know that there are plenty of dogs that need rescuing, but my family has rescued/adopted dogs in the past, and its a mixed bag. Some were fantastic pets, and some were definitely not...


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

battle, a refreshingly intelligent post.

and yes i to love the folks here for their obvious love and passion for the breed but some times....




battleborn said:


> Hahaha! Well, if yours has already grown thumbs then I guess that my boy's title in the canine realm is safe...
> 
> And totally agreed. While I admire the dedication that everyone on this board has to the breed (and I share it as well), the idea that a GSD requires a different type of ownership and dedication than, say, a Pit Bull or an Australian Shepherd, is kind of ridiculous. A pit was my second choice of dog breed and an Australian was third. If I had, for whatever reason, decided not to get a GSD I would have advanced exactly the same dedication and research to the breed that I chose. I'm not saying that there aren't massive differences between the breeds, just that good owners are good owners.
> 
> Edit: And moreover, if you are truly committed to your dog and the choice you've made, then you're embarking on a great journey. Just like having a kid, you won't be ready for all of it, and you'll have difficult times...but stay strong in that commitment and you'll reap the benefits.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

BCox said:


> but my family has rescued/adopted dogs in the past, and *its a mixed bag*. *Some were fantastic pets, and some were definitely not..*.


 
and this never happens when you buy a puppy.


----------



## BCox (May 1, 2013)

x11 said:


> and this never happens when you buy a puppy.


I mean, sure, but not to the same extent. Getting a "problem puppy" is not the same as getting a "problem adopted fully grown dog"

Anyway, again, I appreciate everyone's responses and advice!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Six of one, half dozen of the other, really.  

I did the rescue route until just recently. Thought it would be a nice change to get a puppy and start with a relatively clean slate...just once at least.

Ultimately though, unless it's a dog that was badly abused and is unable to recover, it boils down to the temperament of the individual dog, rescue or puppy. 

The general wisdom being that by going to a *good* breeder who is careful and knowledgeable you'll stack the odds in your favor in temperament and health via the genetic heritage of the dog.

Nuthin' wrong with that either!




BCox said:


> I mean, sure, but not to the same extent. Getting a "problem puppy" is not the same as getting a "problem adopted fully grown dog"
> 
> Anyway, again, I appreciate everyone's responses and advice!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Just to add...you'll have an even harder time rescuing a dog. MOST rescues require a fenced in yard no ifs, ands, or buts about it. A lot of GSD rescues want to see prior GSD experience on top of that.

I'm not bashing rescues, I think they're wonderful and I hope to work with one once I've moved into my house and can foster for them, but there are certain things that make it very hard to deal with many of them. A lot have much higher/stricter requirements than any breeder you'll ever meet.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My first 2 GSDs came into my life because their original owners couldn't keep them. I see so many dogs "free to good home" on the internet, it breaks my heart. GSDs too, all breed and mixes. Just because someone is rehoming their dog, that doesn't mean that there's something "wrong" with the dog! Lots of people actually prefer an older dog, because they can see exactly what they're getting. An older dog might need some brushing up on training, but a puppy will need much more, lol.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> Just because someone is rehoming their dog, that doesn't mean that there's something "wrong" with the dog


This is very true, and I didn't mean to imply by any means that rescue or full grown dogs are problems - just for me, I wanted a certain personality and training structure from day 1. Thus, puppy...which has been a lot of very rewarding work!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

BCox said:


> Not to restart this thread, but I notice that a lot of the breeders suggest or outright demand that my backyard be fenced in. The house I am potentially moving to (again, a puppy is much farther in the future) does not have a fenced in yard. However, it is far off from the road and is a more "rural" type setting.
> 
> I was planning on using long (20') leashes as well as shorter leashes for training...have people had success with this, and therefore I should find a breeder that does not require a fence? Or am I better finding a home with a fenced in yard?
> 
> Again, I really appreciate everyone's insight, its nice to come to a forum with members that are willing to help/guide those that are beginning their GSD journey haha....



I would never live in a place without a fully fenced yard, gsds love off leash time to play ball etc.. I would never tie my dog up ever either.

For me the size of the yard is more important than the house my gsd likes to be out there with me running and going crazy playiing intense games she can't do in the house without breaking stuff shes very fast and intense full of energy.

Taking them in public off leash areas you run into other off leash dogs and people. The fence is the best thing ever.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

battleborn said:


> I disagree with that.
> 
> Fritz is my first dog. My family had pets as a kid, but I put off getting a dog my entire adult life until I could get a GSD. It's true that they can be high energy, and that you need to prepare for having an animal as intelligent and physically capable as they are, but it's not true that they are a poor choice for a first time dog owner - IF said owner has done their research, is knowledgeable, and is dedicated to the well-being of their dog. I have a lot to learn, but try my best to be all of those things.
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it this goes for any breed. I have a family member who just got her first dog - a Yorkie. It's completely out of control, because she got it on a whim outside Costco one day and knows nothing about the breed or about training or about dogs in general. Her dog is a wreck, and while I admit that the situation would be worse if she had a GSD due to their size, it would still be the same situation.


They are right in a way. But bloodlines vary there are lazy gsds out there. Then there are high drive working gsds. My gsd is nothing like your gsd. If someone goes into getting a gsd with an empty mind it could end up good or a total nightmare. 

Even in working line bloodlines and breeding the temperaments vary. You can get low drive dogs and then you get insane high drive ones. 

I have seen some extreme high energy basket case BYB dogs that never slowed down. My personal dog is really high drive and needs a lot of work to stay happy. She is the best dog i have had though. But in the wrong hands I think she would be the worst dog ever.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

pets4life said:


> I would never live in a place without a fully fenced yard, gsds love off leash time to play ball etc.. I would never tie my dog up ever either.
> 
> For me the size of the yard is more important than the house my gsd likes to be out there with me running and going crazy playiing intense games she can't do in the house without breaking stuff shes very fast and intense full of energy.
> 
> Taking them in public off leash areas you run into other off leash dogs and people. The fence is the best thing ever.


I totally agree with this. I prefer a small house with a big property, than a big house with a small yard. I've literally spent tens of thousands of dollars in fencing due to my GSDs. When I was single, I used to tell my friends that if I did not have GSDs, I would be living in a townhouse with a cat. Instead I've always tried to live in acreage; have even changed jobs; selected parts of the country to live in; and moved from urban to rural/suburban settings due to my GSDs. My family thinks I'm crazy but I don't have children heh - and GSDs don't have to attend college.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Here is my story -- I've ALWAYS wanted a german shepherd...from the time I was about 14 and up. My family was "cat people" and we still have cats..I can NOT imagine a life without cats. We have 5 of them right now and 1 was a Great Pyranees in a former life..I just know it!!! 
...I'm 50 now and just got my Roxy last month. She's 15 weeks old. It's a good thing 50 now is the new 25 or whatever that saying is.... I think she's going to keep me healthy, alert and on the go. 
...about the fence. We also live in a rural area. We could have a fence but I really didn't want to put up anything permanent until we are really sure what we want and need. So for now we got some of the cheaper chain link and just some temporary fence posts so that we have a nice area to run and chase in. I would never trust her in it alone and I have a bigger dog run that was given to us by a police officer from a K-9 that she can be in if I had to leave her outside for whatever reason. 

Sounds like your puppy (whenever you get one) is going to have a great home and people who care about her/him.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Just to add...you'll have an even harder time rescuing a dog. MOST rescues require a fenced in yard no ifs, ands, or buts about it. A lot of GSD rescues want to see prior GSD experience on top of that.
> 
> I'm not bashing rescues, I think they're wonderful and I hope to work with one once I've moved into my house and can foster for them, but there are certain things that make it very hard to deal with many of them. A lot have much higher/stricter requirements than any breeder you'll ever meet.



same with humane societies. I would have rescued in a heartbeat..I am totally pro rescue ...but I can't rescue because I don't have a totally fenced in yard and I won't get my inside only cats pumped full of shots. I could have lied on the application and I knew I was going to be denied as soon as I answered those questions honestly but that's the way I roll. Makes me sad.


----------



## Jrnabors (Sep 7, 2012)

I would say no, don't get one. Mine has so much energy I think even if I was retired and spent hours working her, it wouldn't wear her out. I definitely had no business getting her and having a full time job and other after work responsibilities.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

pets4life said:


> They are right in a way. But bloodlines vary there are lazy gsds out there. Then there are high drive working gsds. My gsd is nothing like your gsd. If someone goes into getting a gsd with an empty mind it could end up good or a total nightmare.
> 
> Even in working line bloodlines and breeding the temperaments vary. You can get low drive dogs and then you get insane high drive ones.
> 
> I have seen some extreme high energy basket case BYB dogs that never slowed down. My personal dog is really high drive and needs a lot of work to stay happy. She is the best dog i have had though. But in the wrong hands I think she would be the worst dog ever.


Matching the drive/personality of the dog to the owner is really important. My dog is pretty mellow, not super high drive, and that fits my lifestyle and needs just fine.


----------



## Lukapuppy (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm going to start work as a nurse in a month and I rescued my GSD mix puppy about 6 weeks ago. If you can take a week of vacation, and then your girlfriend can take a week of vacation the following week and together you can give your puppy two solid weeks of work, you can definitely set the foundation to work full time. That will give you a great, solid start on potty training and training in general, it will give you time to figure out your particular puppy's temperament and work out your own schedule. Growing up we had a great dog and my parents both worked full time. I was lucky enough to have a couple months off to get my puppy and get him adjusted, but that's unrealistic in most situations.

To be honest, if you have to wait for the absolute perfect time to get a puppy you're never going to do it. There is no perfect time. You just try to get as many pieces in place as possible and then adjust as it requires. 

From my experience with other dogs, my training background, and now my experience with this puppy, GSD's are unique and owning another breed isn't going to prepare you for having one. It's obvious you've done your research and I think that that puts you well above most dog owners. 

You seem like the kind of person who is going to do right by the dog, no matter what it takes, or you wouldn't care so much. You can never be completely prepared. 

As for the yard: I have a 6 foot cinderblock wall and I still have to take Luka out on a leash. We have irresponsible cat owners who let their cats do whatever they want and the poop in my backyard. Luka is either trying to eat cat poop, trying to eat plants, attacking sprinklers, digging, or trying to sneak into the pool area. It makes my life so much simpler to take him out on the leash when he needs to go out so I can monitor him and I don't have to chase him down. I might as well not have a fenced yard with the supervision he requires at 15 weeks. Again, you can make anything work if you try hard enough.

Good luck!


----------

